# So it starts... Mag 500



## Wes13 (Jun 20, 2013)

I picked this up today from a friend, who got it from his uncle. It doesn't currently run. I plan on looking at the plug tomorrow and giong from there. We know the fuel pump works and is getting fuel to carb, so next is spark. Apparently at some point the exhaust got extremely hot b/c the handle for the pull starter, and the fairing under the seat are both melted very badly. It's mostly stock, from what I can tell. It does have a UNI filter, and 27x12 Blackwater tires and some deep dish wheels, same offset front and back. Also has some aftermarket muffler (put together poorly) on some extremely rusted pipe. It does have a toggle switch for the fan, so what should control it?
Plans for it, so far, are get it running first, snorkel it, put lift kit on it and some different tires. 
Does anyone know what year the headlight was moved to the pod?
Now for the pics, and yes I have the front rack and fairings.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The poor muffler could also be why it isn't running. Could be so bad off on jetting...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol i have a feeling a lot of it has to do with the muffler ....and is it chain drive in rear?


----------



## Wes13 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope shaft front and rear, that's why I'm thinking maybe 98-00ish.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I would say so too!


----------



## poop (May 9, 2014)

Any new updates on this? Did you get it running?


----------

